# Focal Utopia vs. Dynaudio



## Methodical (Sep 25, 2003)

Hello All,
Just wanted to hear some opinions on these speakers.
I've narrowed it down to either Focal Utopia 136W's or 
Dynaudio 240 MKII's. I'm running a JL Audio 450/4 amp
and an Eclipse CD8454. Just wondering if you guys have 
had any experience with these components. I want to run
a set in front and in back. Any feedback would be greatly
appeciated. Thanks Guys, Mike =)


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*Focals are great*



Methodical said:


> Hello All,
> Just wanted to hear some opinions on these speakers.
> I've narrowed it down to either Focal Utopia 136W's or
> Dynaudio 240 MKII's. I'm running a JL Audio 450/4 amp
> ...


I put Focals in my Car and am happy with them. Really nice sounding Speakers, if you want better sound though me sure to get rid of stock wires d replace them with Cables..


----------

